# Haunted House Offers $20k To Anyone Who Finishes ... But No One Has



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 25, 2019)

*Haunted house offers $20k to anyone who finishes ... but no one has*





McKamey Manor will pay $20,000 to anyone who can make it through its haunted house. (Source: KPLC) 
October 24, 2019 at 2:31 PM CDT - Updated October 25 at 12:23 PM 
(KPLC) - The McKamey Manor is offering $20,000 to anyone who can finish the haunted house tour, but according to the attraction’s website, no one has completed the experience so far.

The McKamey Manor website details how terrifying the experience can be as well as the requirements to even be able to enter the haunted house.

In order to participate you must meet the requirements below:


21 years old or 18-20 with parental approval
Complete a sports physical and have a doctor release you to participate both mentally and physically
Pass a background check
Be screened via Facebook video chat or by phone
Provide proof of medical insurance
Sign a detailed 40 page waiver
Pass a portable drug test on the day of the show
The haunted house has locations in Nashville, Tennessee and Huntsville, Alabama. You can participate by reservation only.

The website also features a warning page detailing more about the experience. You can expect to be exposed to intense audio, low visibility, strobe and fog effects, damp and wet conditions, close contact, real and graphic scenes of horror, and you could be touched by actors.

The McKamey Manor calls itself an audience participation event where you are thrown into a survival horror theatre. Each tour will be personalized based off your specific fears and can last for up to 10 hours.

It is not recommended to wear expensive clothes or bring any items that can’t get wet. Participants cannot touch the actors under any circumstances.

You must check in upon arrival and show a picture I.D. and the waiver process will last about 3-4 hours. Only one performance will be done per week year round.


----------



## LostInAdream (Oct 25, 2019)

I think I can finish this my fears are life things like being fat. So I may sign up


----------



## nyeredzi (Oct 25, 2019)

I was going to say I could do it, but 10 hours?! That's a long time to have people trying to scare you.


----------



## Farida (Oct 25, 2019)

I think DH could do it but he may end up accidentally killing someone who scares him lol.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 25, 2019)

I wouldn’t make it. 

This week I did one of those virtual reality things at the mall — the ones with the egg shaped seats and you put on the VR headset. Now I love virtual reality stuff, but DH insisted on doing the scariest one, and its supposed to last 6 minutes. I set in the pod, put on the head set, and when the operator started the game, he said “okay, look down at your legs”. When I looked down my legs were replaced by those belonging to some zombie/ghoul/skeleton.... I closed my eyes until they told me it was over.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Oct 25, 2019)

nyeredzi said:


> I was going to say I could do it, but 10 hours?! That's a long time to have people trying to scare you.


They ain’t trying to pay out that $20k. If they can’t scare you they’ll wait you out.


----------



## JudithO (Oct 25, 2019)

Naaa they can keep it... I wouldn't make it thru the the first hour.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Oct 25, 2019)

I couldn't make it through reading the description so I know I'm out


----------



## Kanky (Oct 26, 2019)

I had a hard time at a regular old haunted house made for teenagers.


----------



## dancinstallion (Oct 26, 2019)

I couldn't do it. We went through through 2 haunted houses in Canada the first was fun. The second was scarier and it was pitch black. They actually touch you while you are walking through. The code word was chicken to get out. I yelled chicken so many times and they whispered chicken chicken back to me and wouldn't let me out. Scared the crap out of me. I was screaming the whole time. 

It was fun but I couldn't do it again.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Oct 26, 2019)

10 hours is longer than most people spend at work. No needs access to you that long to scare you.


----------



## winterinatl (Oct 26, 2019)

Sounds like being thrown into a real live zombie movie trilogy. NO MAAM.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Oct 26, 2019)

I saw some stuff on this.  I think they sign waivers to get abused and everything but get disqualified for fighting back.   By the time one finishes it would be literally after surviving torture(the severity of it is what people debate).  Some say its full fledge assault other compare it more to hazing but in my opinion that ain't worth what a broke person makes in a year after taxes when you look at this matter-of-factly.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Oct 26, 2019)

Abduction experience they say...


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 26, 2019)

Lylddlebit said:


> Abduction experience they say...


I just skipped and watch different parts of the video but this looks like some kinky abuse/torture porn. This isnt’ what I’d call a haunted house.


----------



## lesedi (Oct 26, 2019)

dancinstallion said:


> The code word was chicken to get out. I yelled chicken so many times and they whispered chicken chicken back to me and wouldn't let me out.


I’m sorry but


----------



## dancinstallion (Oct 26, 2019)

lesedi said:


> I’m sorry but



Girl Dh and my kids had a field day about that. Dh was with me and couldn't stop laughing about it. Once I heard them say chicken back to me I freaked out.


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 26, 2019)

There are much easier ways to make 20k...  

Reminds me of that Black Mirror Episode.


----------



## GinnyP (Oct 26, 2019)

dancinstallion said:


> I couldn't do it. We went through through 2 haunted houses in Canada the first was fun. The second was scarier and it was pitch black. They actually touch you while you are walking through. The code word was chicken to get out. I yelled chicken so many times and they whispered chicken chicken back to me and wouldn't let me out. Scared the crap out of me. I was screaming the whole time.
> 
> It was fun but I couldn't do it again.


 Ohhhhhhhthey yelled chicken back at you


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 26, 2019)

Here, they do a Zombie Apocalypse. They take you to an undisclosed area the NIGHT of the event. You have to get from the drop off point to the safe point avoiding zombies. Less than 50% of people get to the safe point.

No thanks.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 26, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Here, they do a Zombie Apocalypse. They take you to an undisclosed area the NIGHT of the event. You have to get from the drop off point to the safe point avoiding zombies. Less than 50% of people get to the safe point.
> 
> No thanks.


This looks more fun than the other video. It would be a good workout too


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 26, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I just skipped and watch different parts of the video but this looks like some kinky abuse/torture porn. This isnt’ what I’d call a haunted house.


The video has already been taken down but I think it's tailored to your specific fears. So I can imagine some pretty heinous stuff happening because adults have real fears. One of my biggest fears is drowning and I can already see them locking me in a damn room no way out while water starts to fill it.

People love to be scared but I think things like this might be a bit too far. If they're offering $20k to anyone who finishes then it might just be a bit too scary. It reminds me of a scene of The Purge (the show) where they offer a huge prize to someone if they can escape the obstacle course of crazies in purge night with no weapons or anything. No one expects you to win. The guy won and got like a vintage car or something and they were pissed lol


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Oct 26, 2019)

So the actors can touch you but you can’t touch the actors? Bye!


----------



## Peppermynt (Oct 27, 2019)

I skipped through that video. Definitely not a haunted house. Torture porn by a bunch of sadists on a couple of masochists. White people **** at its finest.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 28, 2019)

I read the AMA on reddit from a director who did a doc on it. He had nightmares for months afterwards just filming.

It's not a haunted house imo. It's a torture house.


----------



## Cheekychica (Oct 28, 2019)

Saw this on my twitter feed....this thread is wild:


----------



## lesedi (Oct 28, 2019)

Cheekychica said:


> Saw this on my twitter feed....this thread is wild:


What in the world


----------



## FriscoGirl (Oct 28, 2019)

$20,000 is laughable considering you could end up needing serious medical attention afterwards.

Honestly there isn't enough money in the world to end up dead playing a game



Cheekychica said:


> Saw this on my twitter feed....this thread is wild:


----------



## shasha8685 (Oct 28, 2019)

After reading that waiver, I'm convinced that "haunted house" is for folks who have a death wish.


----------



## LostInAdream (Oct 29, 2019)

Belay my last, I'm not trying to die.


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 29, 2019)

How is this even legal?! SMDH


----------



## FriscoGirl (Oct 29, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> How is this even legal?! SMDH



Maybe because no one is forced against there will and they sign a crazy waiver being of sound mind and body with a doctors clearance


----------



## Farida (Oct 29, 2019)

Yeah, that is straight up torture and then you aren’t allowed to fight back? Smh


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 30, 2019)

*Thousands petition to get extreme haunted house shut down*






More than 67,000 people signed a petition to get a haunted house shut down in Tennessee. (Source: WKRN via CNN) 
October 30, 2019 at 3:56 PM CDT - Updated October 30 at 5:16 PM 
LAWRENCE COUNTY, Tenn. (WKRN/CNN) - It’s billed as an extreme haunted attraction, survival horror challenge and now there is a renewed effort to close it.

More than 18,000 people signed a petition on change.org to close McKamey Manor in Tennessee.

Residents in the rural area wanted the manor shut down since it opened, saying they have heard the screams of horror.

The manor is advertised as "an extreme haunted attraction," but videos show it's more than a haunt. Many describe it as a torture house.


The owner, Russ McKamey, says he finds the petition humorous and that he isn’t doing anything illegal.

He adds that there are more than 27,000 people on a waiting list to get inside the manor, and no one has ever completed it.

McKamey screens each participant personally.


If accepted, there is a long list of rules which include watching a 2-hour long video, signing a 40-page waiver and passing a physical.


----------



## winterinatl (Oct 31, 2019)

I wonder what the actual objective of the game is. Get from point A to B? Solve a puzzle to escape? Just endure torture for x amount of time? 

I think they should remove the 20,000 bribe to complete it. That is a draw for people to endure bodily harm that might not have otherwise.


----------



## 1QTPie (Oct 31, 2019)

They were literally hitting those people. Who would sign up for a real life version of Hostel?


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 31, 2019)

They have to be violating some kind of county state code or something. But it’s in a red state so...


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 31, 2019)

FriscoGirl said:


> Maybe because no one is forced against there will and they sign a crazy waiver being of sound mind and body with a doctors clearance



But there are laws in place to protect people from their own stupidity all the time. The regulatory compliance side of me is just over here SMH


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 31, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> He adds that there are more than 27,000 people on a waiting list to get inside the manor, and no one has ever completed it.


27,000 people!!


----------



## NijaG (Oct 31, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> 27,000 people!!



Until put to the test, a lot of people think they are braver and tougher than they actual are.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 31, 2019)

NijaG said:


> Until put to the test, a lot of people think they are braver and tougher than they actual are.



Or another possibility is they might also be desperate for the money, unfortunately.


----------



## Dposh167 (Oct 31, 2019)

I'll just get a second job at taco bell. Aint no way


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 4, 2019)

winterinatl said:


> I wonder what the actual objective of the game is. Get from point A to B? Solve a puzzle to escape? Just endure torture for x amount of time?
> 
> I think they should remove the 20,000 bribe to complete it. That is a draw for people to endure bodily harm that might not have otherwise.



I'm not even sure if it's the money for some people. It's more the personal challenge. One woman was carried out because she essentially froze and they thought something might be wrong so they took her out. When she finally snapped out of it she was pissed and asked to be put back in.

Another woman said she was going through things in her life and wanted to go the house to "feel" again.


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 4, 2019)

^^^ Sounds very similar to people that climb Mt. Everest


----------

